# Comebacks to "You're so quiet!"



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I came up with some silly comebacks to a much dreaded question people ask. (This is what I do in my loads of free time.) Feel free to comment or add more, no matter how silly.

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: I am exercising my right to remain silent. If you keep bugging me, I will exercise my right to an attorney!

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: Movie extras don't normally have lines.

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: Um, I don't speak English.

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: Because mine grammar ain't not so good.

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: If you pay me some money, I will talk more...

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: I am doing you a favor. The more I open up my mouth, the more likely I am to curse you.

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: It's all a joke to see how you'll react. Smile! You're on Candid Camera!

Q: Why are you so quiet?
A: I made a bet with my friend to see how long it would take for you to ask me that question. Looks like I owe him a Coca Cola!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Q: Why are you so quiet? 
A: Because you're ugly. 

Q: Why are you so quiet? 
A: Because you're boring. 

Q: Why are you so quiet? 
A: Because I hate you.

:lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Good stuff whiteclouds and Inturmal :lol 

Q: Why are you so quiet ?
A: I'm studying my prey. (i heard that somewhere..i forget where though ?)

Q: Why are you so quiet ?
A: Didn't your mother ever tell you to be weary of the quiet ones (then widen eyes as you stare at them) ?

Q: Why are you so quiet ?
A: I am attempting to block out reality by refusing to interact with my surrounding environment. Too much of it all at once makes me sick you see.

Q: Why are you so quiet ?
A: I am just quietly observing your planet if you don't mind.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

:lol I'll try to remember those.


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

q. Why are you so quiet?
a. Why are you so loud?


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Why are you so quiet?
I'll cut yo' face!!! :troll 

Why are you so quiet?
Why are you so stupid?

Why are you so quiet?
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I love these comebacks, i'm keeping them handy, just in case, hehe. 

Why are you so quiet?
A: I have nothing to say. (I know, it's original, but a good one)

Why are you so quiet? 
A: I'm harmless that way...

Why are you so quiet? 
A: Why? What's your problem with my being quiet? Because i'm unique and not everyone is a blabber mouth ya know? .......


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: Why are you so desperate to talk? Felling insecure? Need reassurance?

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: Because you seem to like the sound of your own voice and i wanted to listen in to see if it's that good.

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: Don't you know it's impolite to interupt when someone else is talking?*refering to the voices in my head*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: If I speak, a bug might fly into my mouth.

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: I thought I might do a bit of impromptu meditating. I can get the impulse any time of day.

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: Sorry, I've been secretly playing chess with you in my mind. You lost.

*Why are you so quiet?*
A: Oh, I'm just running over a speech I'll be giving later.

Haha, good idea whitecloud. :haha


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

LOL, I like those :b


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

With all my spare time i thought of some more:

Why are you so quiet?
A: I'm trying to solve an unsolvable problem in my mind. 

Why are you so quiet? 
A: Shhh! They'll hear you! (referring to the aliens or secret governemt's spying on us) 

Why are you so quiet? 
A: I'm trying to gain inner peace, one can't attain inner peace it you're doing EXTERNAL things, like talking. 

Why are you so quiet?
A: (chews gum) i don't want my gum to get..um..air bubbles? :lol This one just cracks me up that i made up.
opcorn


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

*Why are you so quiet?*

I'm glad you asked! You see there is a complex situation of significant insignificance which allows certain (howbeit slightly insuperior) phenomena to cause acute lack of understanding towards general paraphernalia. However this always be occasionally overcome be subjugating you impulses toward that which is understood, and replacing with the unusual yet accepted benefit of overeating, hopefully to overcome such generalities. F#%! off idiot.

*Why are you so quiet?*

I love you. I want you. Let me take you here and now.

*Why are you so quiet?*

.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Melusine said:


> With all my spare time i thought of some more:
> 
> Why are you so quiet?
> A: I'm trying to solve an unsolvable problem in my mind.
> ...


 :lol :lol


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

good posts, guys. now the dreaded "why are you so quiet" comment wont be so dreaded for me anymore


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Why are you so quiet?
Shut the **** up.

Always works.


----------

